# Ipad 3 Covers



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

IPAD 3: IMPORTANT INFO...We’re ready to ship covers for the iPad 3. Just to be clear, your iPad 2 cover will work but we have changes.... straps are now wider, making the covers even more secure and making it easier to place or remove your device. Since one of the upgrades to the iPad is high def resolution video capability, we’ve also added a bumper, as we did in our Kindle Fire covers. This will keep your iPad more accurately in place without any slipping to one side when in the horizontal view position.


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

Any chance the Oberon IPad 1 cover will work as a temporary measure with the Smart cover? I know I will eventually order an Oberon iPad cover with camera hole, etc. but want to wait for more designs and have 2 covers for my ipad1.  I was hoping for the Van Gogh Boats.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm already scoping out my new iPad Oberon cover!  .    IMHO, it is the only way to go.  The only difficulty is choosing which color and design!


----------



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

I've got my preorder in.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I think I want an Oberon cover for my new ipad.  My only concern is the weight of the covers.  Those of you who have Oberons, are they heavy?


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Have a fern bold celtic Oberon on order.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Are these covers actually made for the iPad 3?  I know iPad 2 covers will sort of fit the new iPads, but the new iPad is a little thicker.  I just got (a Luvvitt cover) that I thought was made for the 3, but turns out it was actually made for 2.  And the problem is that due to the extra thickness of the device the cover actually slips under the screen protector and scrapes it off at the edges.  Not good!


----------

